# 1940's/1950's willys jeep



## davbell22602

I have a 40's/50's willeys jeep. 4cyl, 4x4. I'm looking for a service manual for it. If anybody has one in a pdf and willing to share it let me know.


----------



## cj7

Hmm I do not have anything in a PDF. I do know that you can get reprinted manuals. I saw them someplace a few years ago.

Is there a particular item you need help with?


----------



## davbell22602

I need service manual on the engine, trany, transfer case, axles, and wiring diagrams. I acquired one that sat for 10 years.


----------



## California

There's plenty of support out there, right up with Mustangs and VW's.

A google search on '1948 jeep manual' soon led me to

www.kaiserwillys.com/category/willys_mechanicsmanuals


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I actualy have one i don't want to part with it if you could find  a print shop that could re produce it pm me and i could loan it to you


----------



## jack frost

i know somebody that has 53 cj-3 its real nice.


----------

